# Christmas Cats!



## HufflyPuffly (11 December 2017)

Annual cat shaming 













I think Lilly is plotting my demise.... 






Please tell me I am not the only person to do such things :lol:.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (12 December 2017)

Cute  . Ive never dressed my cats up but youve given me a new idea to annoy them


----------



## ycbm (12 December 2017)

There no way either of mine would let me do that! It wouldn't be worth the injuries. Mine. Not theirs.

Maybe do a Michael Mackintyre and send it to their entire contact list


----------



## ester (12 December 2017)

do you have a tree?  I bet they are just biding their time  (see I can post now I know who you are  )


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 December 2017)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Cute  . Ive never dressed my cats up but youve given me a new idea to annoy them 

Click to expand...

:lol: Yes the love it really... 




ycbm said:



			There no way either of mine would let me do that! It wouldn't be worth the injuries. Mine. Not theirs.

Maybe do a Michael Mackintyre and send it to their entire contact list 

Click to expand...

Go on, they might quite like it :rolleyes3::biggrin3:

They are currently refusing to go outside, not sure they could bare the shame of all the other cats knowing about this, and yes I have removed the jumpers .




ester said:



			do you have a tree?  I bet they are just biding their time  (see I can post now I know who you are  )
		
Click to expand...

No tree I am not mental :biggrin3:, tree might go up this weekend I'll see if they've forgotten about this by then...


----------



## ycbm (12 December 2017)




----------



## BeckyFlowers (12 December 2017)

I don't want to alarm anybody but Aldi are selling matching Christmas jumpers for you and your cat or dog...

http://metro.co.uk/2017/12/07/aldi-releases-line-matching-christmas-jumpers-pets-7139622/


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 December 2017)

I may have already spotted this, but sadly (or not if you are my cats) they had sold out in my local one .


----------



## Nici (12 December 2017)

I'm not too good at photoshop, but here is the reindeer Santa didn't even know he had.


----------



## Nici (12 December 2017)

This is (almost) a cat!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (13 December 2017)

Love the dog one! Wonder if I can get little tiny antlers for my kitty cats? 

On the bright side a Christmas miracle happened and Aldi got more stock in and this happened :biggrin3:


----------



## BeckyFlowers (13 December 2017)

Hahahahahaha!!!  Kitteh is really striking a pose!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (13 December 2017)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Hahahahahaha!!!  Kitteh is really striking a pose!
		
Click to expand...

:lol: She was giving me kisses and head bumps, though it made taking pics tricky!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (13 December 2017)

Love all these Christmas cat (and dog) photos, keep them coming!  I'd put one on here but I can't work out how hehe


----------



## Abbeygale (13 December 2017)

Awww loving the pictures!  I was desperately trying to find a cat to wrap in tinsel while we putting the tree up at the weekend - but they all scarpered! And the two younger cats have now been banned from the conservatory (where the tree is), due to a selection of ornaments being broken already... Ooopsy!


----------

